# Sgt Robert Glenn "Bob" Morris, Marine Recon



## Teufel (Aug 29, 2016)

Bob Morris, known here and elsewhere as Cayenne6, conducted his final extract this past March.

Sgt *Robert Glenn "Bob" Morris*, served in the United States Marine Corps with the 1st Recon Division while in Vietnam from July 1969 – September 1972, obtaining the rank of Sergeant. He was awarded the Purple Heart, the Bronze Star with Valor, two Navy Commendation Medals with Valor, the Republic of Vietnam Campaign Medal, the Vietnam Service Medal, and a Combat Action Ribbon. Bob, known to many as ''Cayenne 6,'' was devoted to the 1st Reconnaissance Battalion Association and his Recon teammates. He served as the Membership Coordinator and Webmaster from the earliest days of the Association and always gave freely of his time and talent. Bob worked tirelessly to reunite 1st Recon teammates and bring them together in the Association. Cayenne 6 leaves a void that will never be filled.

Robert Glenn Morris - Obituary & Service Details


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear that. I had some long PM conversations with him some years ago and greatly admired Cayenne 6. He and I were in country around the same time. He was too young to go, just 65. The goddam war keeps taking my VN brothers before their time. Rest Easy, Marine, the guns are silent.


----------



## CDG (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP Marine.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 29, 2016)

Semper Fi, Sgt Morris. Keep the streets of heaven safeguarded for others.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 29, 2016)

Please forgive the continued thread drift, but when I read about a fallen member, especially one I was not aware of, I always take a moment to read some of their posts.

I highly recommend his  post on page one and two of this thread:

Fix Recon

and then his post here:

Does Force Recon fall under MARSOC?

RIP Marine. It is the stories of the Vietnam vets that made me want to be a Marine after high school.

Edit to add links


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2016)

.


----------



## leonrazurado (Aug 29, 2016)

Never met Sgt. Morris but I read a few of his posts, way back, and I felt like I was getting a real piece of history straight from the source. RIP Marine, Semper Fi.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 30, 2016)

RIP, Marine.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marine.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 30, 2016)

RIP Marine


----------

